# Upgrade of pacemaker to AICD Bi-Vent



## gprudhoe (Jun 7, 2012)

What CPT code(s) would you use for this procedure?  We are torn as to what we are coming up with.  And, if the new G code will be paid.  This individual is a Security Blue patient.  All the codes we have tried are editing against the C codes entered by the OR personnel for the devices.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is this for a medicare patient?


----------



## gprudhoe (Jun 8, 2012)

This patient is Security Blue.


----------

